# Lake conroe release



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Just got a call telling me I might need to get my sorry backside out of the house and to higher ground. Robotic caller said they were releasing a large amount from Lake Conroe. I live near the river and hwy 105 west and about the only thing I am about to do is get me a drink of whiskey. I have been here way too long and seen some major flooding but it has only trapped me in two times. Hope you folks down river got the call and get out in time. Hope everyone stays safe and high and dry.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Matt, I wish you the best. I have been in my home in NW Houston about 1,000 feet from White Oak bayou for over 27 years. I have been stranded in a few times, but never got water in my home. I hope nothing worse than "trapped in" hits you again.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am high enough but I wanted to let people know that they were releasing a lot of water out of Conroe incase they live downstream and did not get the warning.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

We are in River Plantation close to the river side..hopefully we will be alright.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Here ya go might help y'all. http://texasriverdata.com/sanjacinto.html


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Flyingvranch. 

Bazooka we have had more rains but they did receive a lot of water in the Lake Creek water shed and it comes into the river west of hwy 45. I have a video I made back in 94 or sometime back then that shows the water up to the railroad tracks at hwy 45. When it went down I was helping friends in RP clean the fish out of their house. I don't think we got enough to flood RP but don't trust me I have been drink in.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> ..... I have a video I made back in 94 or sometime back then that shows the water up to the railroad tracks at hwy 45. When it went down I was helping friends in RP clean the fish out of their house. I don't think we got enough to flood RP but don't trust me I have been drink in.


I think the '94 or whenever flood you are referring to was when The San Jacinto was literally on fire from a ruptured pipeline below Lake Houston, and an old barge drifted loose from the Banana Bend area and hit the I-10 bridge. Yes, that one was serious.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, my dad lived in Deep River Plantation '92 and '93, he flooded both years. I was working in Ok. but there only 10% chance of rain. 28" later it was a mess.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think the '94 or whenever flood you are referring to was when The San Jacinto was literally on fire from a ruptured pipeline below Lake Houston, and an old barge drifted loose from the Banana Bend area and hit the I-10 bridge. Yes, that one was serious.


My dad knew one of the HSCO that was blocking I-10 bridge and he said the southern bridge was swaying "feet" side to side said it "looked like it was 2 stepping with the northern bridge" that was something only other time my folks house came close to flooding other than when it did in 01 bc of Alison ... stay safe out there folks looks like the good lord is answering all the prayers for rain at once lol :headknock


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember that fire on San Jac. That was nuts. I hope everyone is high and dry. My equipt. down at Lake Creek is going under again. Good times. We just finished scooping dead fish out of the new manhole a few days ago. This time they put the lid on....dummies.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh man, let me know if you need some whisky Matt.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks but I have a very good selection of beverages. Whiskey, bourbon, rum, vodka, tequila, brandy, and most of them are in the half gallon size with a handle. Except the scotch and I don't drink much scotch but I do have it if someone comes over and a I have a dozen or so bottles of wine. I don't drink wine but I have it. Never know when a good hurricane will come by and you don't want to be without.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> Thanks but I have a very good selection of beverages. Whiskey, bourbon, rum, vodka, tequila, brandy, and most of them are in the half gallon size with a handle. Except the scotch and I don't drink much scotch but I do have it if someone comes over and a I have a dozen or so bottles of wine. I don't drink wine but I have it. Never know when a good hurricane will come by and you don't want to be without.


With the way you stock fishing equipment, the above doesn't surprise me. I bet it is organized too.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

One of my guys just sent me some Lake Creek pics from a few minutes ago:


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Is that a 50lb yella cat poking his head out of the water in the second pic???
Bud


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

All that water is going into the San jacinto river west of Interstate 45. It has been higher than that before. If we get a good tropical storm that sits on top of us it will go over the bridge.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Flyingvranch said:


> Is that a 50lb yella cat poking his head out of the water in the second pic???
> Bud


Thats just some of the equipment Bankin on it did not get out in time.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> Thats just some of the equipment Bankin on it did not get out in time.


lol Not this time. I did just receive a $1,000 repair bill on one of the air compressors though. My guys broke the dang axle trying to pull it out of the mud and silt. Einsteins I tell ya. The lot of 'em.

My guys said that water was in it's banks at 6:15 this morning. It rose at about 3.5 feet per HOUR. I think it's still slowly rising too.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent to those on and near the river, I remember the last big release and it wasnt good.

Keep safe


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like we are getting really close to flooding here in RP. I hope the rain will let up!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Already flooding here in the lower areas! The Conroes police just came by and said there will be a 4-6FT surge between 5pm and 6pm as they release more water. Looks like we're screwed!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt, do you have enough whisky?
Charlie and will launch some plastic jugs over with a potato cannon if we need too.
Go a head and take the straps off the Kenner so it will be ready to roll.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You folks in RP need some help let me know. It looks bad for RP and more water coming from Lake Creek watershed. It will rise for sure tonight or in the morning. Don't take a chance on it and get out while you can before they close the bridge going in. 

Loy I am good on the whiskey and still high and wet. I don't flood but have had the road cut off to my house before. It ain't looking good for RP, Bennet Estates, and the back side of Magnolia Bend. The local fire departments have some really good equipment now for water rescue. I have used the Kenner before and if they need it we will use the Kenner again.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

The Lake Creek gauge is off the charts right now.


----------

